# Pocket PC Anwendung mit VB.Net 2003 erstellen



## smiff (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe soeben Visual Basic 2003 bzw. Visual Studio installiert (german) und möchte eine Anwendung für meinen Pocket PC erstellen. Gemäss Angaben in der Hilfe gibts dafür eine Vorlage.
Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich die Vorlage nicht finde und nicht weiss, wie ich sie installieren kann.

Wäre also für Hinweise sehr dankbar

Beat


----------



## dignsag (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung was du für ne Vorlage meinst, aber ich habe folgendes für dich...

 1. das .net Forum würde dir da wahrscheinlich eher weiterhelfen und...
 2. mit Visual Studio .net kannst du glaube ich momentan keine Pocket PC Anwendungen erstellen... ABER es gibt eine Entwicklungsumgebung mit der du das kannst und das beste ist, sie ist kostenlos und du kannst sie bei Microsoft direkt runterladen. Nennt sich eVB (embedded Visual Basic). Das Teil ist auf die Bestandteile reduziert die du für sowieso nur für einen Pocket PC benutzen kannst. Manko: Das Teil gibts nur auf English.
 Arbeite zuhause auch mit dem Teil und funktioniert soweit ganz gut.

 Gruß Dignsag


----------



## matdacat (4. Oktober 2005)

Aber klar kannst du mit Visual Basic .NET und dem Visual Studio 2003 Programme für einen PocketPC erstellen. Deine "Vorlage" nennt sich "Anwendung für intelligente Geräte". Sollte es ein solches Projekt bei den Visual-Basic-Projekten nicht geben, hast du das Visual Studio vielleicht nicht vollständig installiert.
Und ja: im .NET-Forum bist du besser aufgehoben


----------

